# Các loại vách ngăn phòng WC phổ biến hiện nay



## quanvachngan2014 (13/6/21)

*Thi công vách ngăn vệ sinh *hiện nay, vách ngăn phòng WC không thể thiếu cho những công trình công cộng như bệnh viện, trường học, trung tâm thương mại…Vách ngăn không chỉ đem đến tiện ích cho người dùng, mà còn giúp không gian thêm phần hiện đại, sang trọng. Vậy những vật liệu nào được sử dụng để làm vách ngăn vệ sinh và giá cả ra sao?
Các loại vách ngăn phòng WC phổ biến
Trên thị trường khá nhiều loại vách ngăn cho nhà vệ sinh, giá cả cũng có sự chênh lệch. Tuy nhiên, phổ biến nhất vẫn là vách làm từ compact HPL và MFC lõi xanh chống ẩm.
– Vách ngăn vệ sinh compact HPL
_Vách ngăn vệ sinh compact HPLgiúp công trình tiện ích và hiện đại_
Loại vách ngăn này được làm từ các tấm compact HPL có lõi đặc. Compact HPL có cấu tạo từ một loại nhựa dạng cứng, kết hợp cùng nhiều lớp giấy Kraft được xếp lại, nén ép ở áp suất cùng cao. Sau khi nén ép, tấm compact HPL được phủ thêm lớp melamine nhằm tăng khả năng chống xước, chống nước, chống ăn mòn. Cùng với những ưu điểm này, vách compact còn chịu được nhiệt độ trên 70 độ C và dễ dàng làm sạch. Vì vậy, vách ngăn làm từ tấm compact HPL được sử dụng phổ biến nhất hiện nay. Đây cũng là vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh có giá cao nhất trong tất cả các loại.

– Vách ngăn vệ sinh MFC lõi xanh chống ẩm
_Vách ngăn vệ sinh MFC lõi xanh chống ẩm, giá cả phù hợp_
Vách ngăn vệ sinh làm từ vật liệu MFC lõi xanh chống ẩm, có thành phần chủ yếu là các loại bột gỗ công nghiệp Ash, Walnut, Maple, Teak… Những hạt gỗ này được kết dính bằng keo công nghiệp cực kỳ chắc chắn và được ép chặt ở áp suất cao. Bên ngoài của MFC lõi xanh được phủ lớp Melamine để chống mọi tác động như độ ẩm, nước, và chống trầy xước, chống bụi bẩn. Lớp Melamine này có màu sắc đa dạng nên chủ công trình có thể chọn để phù hợp với toàn bộ nội thất cũng như đáp ứng thẩm mỹ cao nhất cho nhà vệ sinh.
Giá của vách ngăn vệ sinh MFC lõi xanh chống ẩm không quá cao, được nhiều chủ công trình lựa chọn.
Đơn vị cung cấp vách ngăn phòng WC giá rẻ
_Thiên Tường Phúc cung cấp vách ngăn phòng WC giá rẻ_
Trong thị trường vật liệu xây dựng, vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh rất đa dạng, được cung cấp bởi nhiều đơn vị khác nhau. Nhưng không phải ở đâu cũng có sản phẩm chất lượng, với mức giá hợp lý.

Thiên Tường Phúc được nhiều chủ đầu tư lớn biết đến với là nhà cung cấp, thi công vách ngăn vệ sinh uy tín. Chúng tôi là doanh nghiệp trực tiếp nhập khẩu tấm compact HPL, tấm MFC lõi xanh chống ẩm, phụ kiện vách ngăn…và phân phối tại Việt Nam.

Ngoài ra, Thiên Tường Phúc còn nhận thi công mọi công trình vách ngăn phòng vệ sinh chất lượng, uy tín. Giá vách ngăn phòng vệ sinh, phụ kiện hay giá thi công của chúng tôi đều cạnh tranh nhất khu vực thành phố Hồ Chí Minh cũng như những tỉnh lân cận. Cùng với đó là chế độ bảo hành chu đáo, dài hạn cho từng công trình hoặc sản phẩm cụ thể.

Quý khách cần tư vấn về Thi công vách ngăn vệ sinh vách ngăn phòng WC phù hợp, đừng ngần ngại liên hệ với Thiên Tường Phúc. Chúng tôi sẽ giúp công trình của quý khách hiện đại, sang trọng và tiện ích nhất.


----------

